# A Catfish Whose Eyes Are Bigger Than It's Stomach...LOL!



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Greetings all...

I am always the last to get these internet hoaxes, fall for them and then say, "Hey everybody...check this out!" Only to be embarassed again...LOL. So against my better judgement, "Hey everybody, check this out!" This came from my sister in New Braunfels and I think she got it from a friend around Houston.They had to pop the ball to get it out of its mouth....Drew


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

OOps, I tried to paste these pics as they are too big to post here. I thought they would work. If anyone wants to see them, or knows how to shrink them to post, please PM me...Thanks


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

If you send them to me (mailto:[email protected]) I will size them and post them later tonight.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

*Sent Them...Thanks*

They are kinda funny....Drew


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Angler2407 said:


> Greetings all...
> 
> I am always the last to get these internet hoaxes, fall for them and then say, "Hey everybody...check this out!" Only to be embarassed again...LOL. So against my better judgement, "Hey everybody, check this out!" This came from my sister in New Braunfels and I think she got it from a friend around Houston.They had to pop the ball to get it out of its mouth....Drew


I Hope this works


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

That Ol' Boy Was Having A Ball Wasn't He,,,,,,,lol


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I wonder if this will become the next big thing in catfish baits?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wonder if you could train him to retrieve ducks?


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

so thats where my prized red ball ended up!?!?!? rotf!!! lol!!! JJ


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Ok...*

I'll be the first to say it...I know some of ya'll got to be thinkin' it...I don't think the flatty tried to devour the beachball.:rybka:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Oooookkayyyy*

I got this one in an e-mail a couple of days ago, still think it looks funny.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Strange Things In Cats*

I was browsin' the BOC site a while back and came across a thread that was hilarious,"bout strangest things found in catfish.The better ones were:
A.)The guy tied a big 40/50 lb.er on a stringer to his dock.Went back later that evenin' to check the fish.Pulled up the stringer and an otter fell out.Had crawled up the fishes"backend" and gutted it.
B.)One of the fellows claimed that he caught a real skinny,weird lookin' cat.He went to clean it and to check it's stomach contents,and when he gutted it,"_BIRD SHADOWS"_flew out!He stated that he had no way of provin' this though because when the_''BIRD SHADOWS"_flew away,they took the skinny cat with them....MWAAAHAAHAA 
C.)Grapes,acorns,birds,oppossum,etc.

"*Things that make ya go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?"*


----------

